# Remote control for DAW ( with audio )



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 18, 2020)

Would it be possible to receive audio on Remote control Softwares like 
Team Viewer / Any Desk. 

Please let me know! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 28, 2020)

Chrome remote desktop does this.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 28, 2020)

There is another thread discussing this very thing right now. However, no solution provides uncompressed audio that is mentioned so far. But there are a number of solutions if you don’t care about receiving mp3 quality audio.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 3, 2020)

storyteller said:


> There is another thread discussing this very thing right now. However, no solution provides uncompressed audio that is mentioned so far. But there are a number of solutions if you don’t care about receiving mp3 quality audio.


Where mate?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 3, 2020)

storyteller said:


> There is another thread discussing this very thing right now. However, no solution provides uncompressed audio that is mentioned so far. But there are a number of solutions if you don’t care about receiving mp3 quality audio.


Where mate?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 3, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Where mate?


Sorry - should've put the link up in my last post. That thread is about remote mixing, but the same software would be involved. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/remote-mixing-ideas.100250/


----------



## AndreasHe (Dec 2, 2020)

I think this may only work with an audio device with loopback functionality.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 2, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> I think this may only work with an audio device with loopback functionality.


Well, if you are on a Mac, you can use Soundflower ( a free download) and create a multi audio device in sound preferences that includes Soundflower 2ch and your main audio device. Use the Soundflower 2ch stereo out for your DAW audio device. Then for something like Zoom, select the Multi Audio Device you created earlier. The problem is that the audio is just streamed in low quality across every service I've seen. The "high fidelity" streaming services are just a higher bitrate mp3... but still require mp3


----------



## AndreasHe (Dec 2, 2020)

The goal is not clear to me. If it is about sharing the screen and hearing something or a high quality audio stream. For a better quality a separate audio stream might by a way, e.g. Via vlc. Obs may also support it. But maybe that is not required.

I guess it is just to share the audio in a "listed what I do" quality and the main issue is that audio from daw would not be recognized by the streaming tool.


----------

